# Do the males sit on the eggs?



## hootie497

My female has laid 2 eggs.The male insist on staying in the box and everytime she gets near he pops and she runs.Normal?Wether he is setting on them or not i dont know.Thanks


----------



## tielfan

Yes. The most common pattern is for the male to sit in the daytime and the female to sit at night. If he won't share at all, you can take him out of the cage sometimes so she can have her turn.


----------



## Sarah Hanson

Yes, One of my male's take's more care then the female, but doesn't stop the female from looking after them 

 Good luck


----------



## TielTide

As I type this, my female is sitting on top of the cage eating part of a strawberry and some broccoli, while my male is sitting on the eggs and grinding his beak. 

They take turns, and when they aren't taking turns, they're _both_ in there sitting on them. lol


----------



## vaneupr

Yes, i love that from cockatiels, how they share their resposibilities, my male is more devote than the mom haha!


----------



## Rossco!

Anytime I go out to check on the birds and/or eggs, its always the females who are sitting on the eggs. Ive yet to see the male doing their bit!!!


----------

